# Which type of USB?



## harimankada (Jul 14, 2012)

In my lenovo g470 laptop i could find an USB port which is different from others.Pls help me find out which type is it.....
I could all usb devices into it .....works as others do....

Here is a pic of tht
*www.flickr.com/photos/58941837@N08/7566411650/in/photostream

*www.flickr.com/photos/58941837@N08/7566411650/in/photostream/


----------



## skumar (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess it is USB 3.0 ?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think thats different on inside part.


----------



## pramudit (Jul 14, 2012)

thats an USB+eSATA port


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 14, 2012)

USB 2.0 + eSATA combo port


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ You guys are right.

More explanation for OP: You can use it as USB2.0 port or as a e-sata port to connect any HDD which have e-sata port as a connectivity option.


----------



## harimankada (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys im sure...... its not a esata

wat actually happened is tht wen plugged my usb dongle to that and used for nearly 1 hr before it got damaged.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 22, 2012)

Dongle might be faulty...
BTW it's eSATA cum usb 2.0 port.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2012)

pramudit said:


> thats an USB+eSATA port





avinandan012 said:


> USB 2.0 + eSATA combo port





d6bmg said:


> ^^ You guys are right.
> 
> More explanation for OP: You can use it as USB2.0 port or as a e-sata port to connect any HDD which have e-sata port as a connectivity option.


Yes, but NO. It is not an eSATA port.

Just a weird looking USB. That's all.

An eSATA + USB port with the eSATA part removed.  This is eSATA + USB. OP's port is only USB, but a weird looking one.

*i.imgur.com/XzFVd.jpg


----------

